# Sugar Glitz Kiss



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

See what your Stripper name will be......

We all need a little stress-reliever! This only takes a minute.

  1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine your new first
name:


>>  a = Fantasia
>>  b = Chesty
>>  c = Starr
>>  d = Diamond
>>  e = Montana
>>  f = Angel
>>  g = Sugar
>>  h = Mimi
>>  i = Lola
>>  j = Kitty
>>  k = Roxie
>>  l = Dallas
>>  m = Princess
>>  n = Heidi
>>  o = Bambi
>>  p = Bunny
>>  q = Brandy
>>  r = Sugar
>>  s = Candy
>>  t = Raquelle
>>  u = Sapphire
>>  v = Cinnamon
>>  w = Blaze
>>  x = Trixie
>>  y = Isis
>>  z = Jade
>> 
  2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first half
of your new last name:


>>  a = Leather
>>  b = Dream
>>  c = Sunny
>>  d = Deep
>>  e = Heaven
>>  f = Tight
>>  g = Shimmer
>>  h = Velvet
>>  i = Lusty
>>  j = Harley
>>  k = Passion
>>  l = Dazzle
>>m = Dixon
>>  n = Spank
>>  o = Glitter
>>  p = Razor
>>  q = Meadow
>>  r = Glitz
>>  s = Sparkle
>>  t = Sweet
>>  u = Silver
>>  v = Tickle
>>  w = Cherry
>>  x = Hard
>>  y = Night
>>  z = Amber
>> 
  3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second half
of your new last name:
>>  a = hooter
>>  b = horn
>>  c = tower
>>  d = fire
>>  e = thighs
>>  f = hips
>>  g = side
>>  h = jugs
>>  i = shock
>>  j = cocker
>>  k = brook
>>  l = tush
>>  m = sizzle
>>  n = ridge
>>  o = kiss
>>  p = bomb
>>  q = cream
>>  r = thong
>>  s = heat
>>  t = whip
>>  u = cheeks
>>  v = rock
>>  w = hiney
>>  x = button
>>  y = lick
>>  z = juice
>>


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hahahaha

Raquelle dazzle Thighs

more like thunder thighs


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

How do you do? My name is Candy Silverthong.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Heidi  Glittertush lol xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ha ha ha - Montana Lusty Thong


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Chesty Shimmer Side - Lovely!!!  im only ever "Chesty" when I have a bad cold  

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Pleased to meet you, I'm Sugar Lustykiss ( I kinda like mine!)  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

cinnamon dixon shock


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

ha ha ha 

Heidi Leather Thong - mmmmmmmm dosent sound too good!


----------

